

Why Google stopped indexing craigslist for two weeks - tempestn
http://www.tempestblog.com/2013/03/14/google-not-indexing-craigslist-searchtempest-switches-to-bing/#comment-205

======
tempestn
Thanks again to Matt Cutts for the detailed explanation!

Original post was here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5378697>

